# Singer SK360 Knitting Machine Problems



## dorarudin (Jun 15, 2014)

i bought this machine off this forum used it one time had problems with the side stitches dropping or becomeing lose also had problems with the first few rows dropping stitches after the first few rows it would be ok , i never work with it again its been setting under my couch if anyone would know why it would drop stitches and can help mme to get it working right i would be a happy camper TIA , if not i will probably end up trashing it 

Dora


----------



## sharronaw (Jul 12, 2013)

Could you be having tension problems? The tension antennae keep the yarn under tension when you start a row. Loose stretches also tend to pop off the needles. Hopefully some help for you- couldn't stand to think of the machine being trashed.


----------



## dorarudin (Jun 15, 2014)

i check tension it seem to be ok i double check makeing sure i threaded it right , added weights its been cleaned , oiled sponge bar changed i just cant figure it out I havent even got to try the cards yet cant get the regular knitting going i am pulling hair trying to find out whats wrong


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

If you go too far past the stitches in work, at the end of each row, you will end up with loose stitches on the ends and those stitches can drop off the machine. You only need to go as far as clearing your needles in work by an inch or two. Listen to the sound your machine makes when you get to the end of the row and go past the last stitches in work. On most of my machines, I will hear two clicks, then I know I can turn around. and go back the other way.

When you go too far past, it pulls more yarn through the tension assembly, so that when you turn to go back the other way, there is a lot more slack in the yarn. Try to knit slowly, and watch what happens to the yarn and the wire that pulls up on the yarn, and you will understand what may be happening.


----------



## dorarudin (Jun 15, 2014)

the lose stitches are at the beginning of the row not the end


----------



## susanjoy (Aug 13, 2013)

We tend to call the edges of the knitting 'the ends'. Try out the suggestions you have been given, try tightening the disk on the tension mast, so that the wire spring bends over as you knit and doesn't fly back as you start your row. Try to develop a rhythm with your knitting and take it slowly until you get used to how the machine works.


----------



## keetza (Feb 6, 2016)

Hi Dora,
Where are you located? Perhaps there is someone near you who can look the machine over. This is a workhorse of a machine, don't give up!
- Nina


----------



## dorarudin (Jun 15, 2014)

I live in Alabama no machine shops around


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

I would just echo most of your other answers...most newbies never put enough weight on their machines....that's a biggie. And your yarn masts should be bent like the MacDonald's Arches. If you have any knitting scraps around, try this. Turn the back of a swatch or small knitted pc backwards and fold to the front so that the back purl bumps stick up. Now put 10 or 20 of these bumps onto the needles, thread your machine with something around sock yarn size...the 360 is a standard machine and is not happy with big yarn.... Check the mast tension, adjust, if necessary, put your carriage tension on 7, Hang several weights on your 'starter pc', hold threaded yarn or put clothes pin on it, and knit..... if the machine likes this arrangement, then you needed more weight than you were trying with. If this works, then you should use some scrap yarn, follow your manual's instructions about crocheting on a cast on row, hang weights and make yourself a 'cast on rag' which is what the scrap was in the previous example. Knit 30 rows, bind off and it's done, ready to be used any time by any machine. You just hang as many purl bumps as you need, use 1 row ravel cord (manual explains), and then use whatever cast on method you like, ewrap, provisional, or crochet..... when finished, slip ravel cord out and the 2 pcs will separate. I use provisional cast ons most times because I often don't know how I want to finish a project... so I have to rehang my fashion yarn purl bumps from the first row and then slip ravel cord and remove it and the cast on rag....crocheted and ewrapped edges won't unravel so you don't have to do that, they are done. Your problem is weight.... I know you said you had some there, but it wasn't enough...1 on each end, and then 1 every few inches for several rows....then it calms down....when in doubt, pull all needles all the way out for the first several rows...the machines like that, too.


----------



## Sheltienut (Aug 13, 2015)

Try holding the yarn up by hand as you start the row.


----------



## The Knitmaster (May 28, 2014)

Don't give up the 360 is a lovely machine, but the sponge bar, on any machine, doesn't need oiling.


----------



## dorarudin (Jun 15, 2014)

No i didnt oil the sponge bar i cant reset it up right now we have company , and hes been sleeping in the living room where i work so i cant turn on the lights to see, durning the day there children and adults running around as soon as company gose home i will reset the machine up and try all the things mention here i had to look up cast on rag  i am so hopeing it is going to work i will let yall know soon as i can


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Dora it will work! Take a deep breath, take it slowly, use all the good advice that has been given you, and you will do it! Have confidence in you and your machine and you will get there.


----------



## LucieB (Jul 4, 2016)

I am also new to machine knitting and have this machine. Initially, I was having similar problems and felt like you, that the machine would be better off as landfill! However, with perseverance I don't have the stitches dropping off as often. I found that slowing down the speed I was knitting, along with maintaining the tension on the yarn by holding the yarn by hand while the carriage passes over the first few stitches helped. I also use more weights than I used to. Checking the last stitch of the row to ensure the stitch has knitted correctly, and is sitting properly on the needle allows me to fix the stitch if necessary before knitting the next row. I frequently hang the claw weight up close to the needle bed to add extra weight right at the start of the row. I'm no expert, but these tips are what have worked for me. I hope they help you. It's well worth the effort.


----------



## pdljmpr (Dec 16, 2011)

I have had my 360 since the early 80s and has just now stated to give me problems. I am not complaining but sure hate to see it used for parts. Almost like giving up your first born. From what you have described, it can be fixed following all the suggestions given. Good luck.


----------



## KnittyGritty800 (Apr 1, 2014)

Sheltienut said:


> Try holding the yarn up by hand as you start the row.


I agree! My first machine didn't even use an "antenna" so I always had to hand feed the yarn. Even after all these years, I still find myself holding the yarn and letting it run through my fingers from time to time. Even if you just pull up away from the carriage and see if there is slack yarn you might solve your issue.


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

dorarudin said:


> i bought this machine off this forum used it one time had problems with the side stitches dropping or becomeing lose also had problems with the first few rows dropping stitches after the first few rows it would be ok , i never work with it again its been setting under my couch if anyone would know why it would drop stitches and can help mme to get it working right i would be a happy camper TIA , if not i will probably end up trashing it
> Dora


I think the thing the bothered me about this post is that someone here on KP sold this machine to her and didn't offer any help or advice when she had problems from the very start. I can understand not giving ongoing lessons and support but some advice or help starting out would have been nice.
The rest of us are here to offer help but someone took her money and exited, expecting us to do the support.


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

Another reason you may be getting loops on the ends of your work is because you are moving the carriage too fast when changing directions. Try slowing down when approaching the garment.


----------



## vsigsheba (Aug 15, 2011)

Weights are very important ... if you have them on& it still drops st., grasp the edge of what you've knit & apply a bit of pressure ...if it helps, perhaps you need more weight on the knitting. My 360 has been so reliable ...even tho' likely 30 yr. old. If there's a problem, it's usually the operator!!(me) Good luck ...try the tips shared & I hope it will be smooth sailing!!


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

I agree with the others on the loops at the beginning of a row. I always check for slack when I start on a new row as the tension mast has the problem, that it's stationary and so the springs have to bend extremely at the end of a row and sometimes spring back too far after the carriage has cleared the knitting, so there is no real tension on the yarn when you start the new row.


----------



## SteveD (Aug 14, 2012)

Check that the brushes are spinning freely and free of lint on the underside of the silver part that attaches to the front of the carriage. ( can't think of the proper name for it.) Sometimes yarn wraps around and makes them tight to turn catching the yarn and causing loops. Sometimes you have to take the screws out to remove all the yarn wrapped around underneath.

Steve in PA


----------



## dorarudin (Jun 15, 2014)

Thanks to all you wonderful people here soon as i can i will set the machine back up , sounds from what i read soon as it get straighten out its going to be a great machine


----------



## dorarudin (Jun 15, 2014)

Well Sadden i tried all these suggestions it still misses stitches, It dose not work But many thank yous to all the suggestions , I give up now , 
Dora


----------



## LucieB (Jul 4, 2016)

Sorry to hear that you couldn't get it working effectively. Its a pity as it is possibly something simple causing your dropped stitches. As a newbie though, I have no other suggestions.


----------



## dorarudin (Jun 15, 2014)

more then likely is something simple sometimes extra eyes help , wish i had some LOL


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

If you are getting caught in the brushes under the sinker plate, then a possible cause is that the tension on your antenna is too loose.


----------



## MKDesigner (Jan 27, 2014)

There are also several videos which may be of help to you. The Answer Lady has a great one: 
Setting up a Singer or Studio knitting machine for absolute beginners




Or Roberta Rose Kelley:
Casting on the Singer type knitting machines (doesn't name which machine #)





Take heart, Dora, you'll get the hang of it. :sm02:

Marge


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

I have found that with new machine knitters they expect the carriage to glide across the needles basically without any help at all. If it is doing this then your tensions......both on the mast and the stitch tension setting on the carriage......is far too loose. I obviously don't know what weight of yarn you are using but I think that you need to tighten your mast tension and go down to a lower number on your carriage tension. If you look at the stitches on the needles they shouldn't look loose or in other words they shouldn't look as if they are able to lift off easily. I am reasonable sure that your problem is down to not knowing how to set the tensions for the yarn you are using. Don't give up on what is a good machine.


----------



## MaryAnneCutler (Jul 31, 2013)

Yarn......are you using the right size yarn for your machine? There is a picture near the front of your manual that you can lay your strand of yarn on the picture and the tension settings are given.


----------



## fiberfling (Feb 25, 2016)

No, no, no. Don't give up. I noticed no one addressed the dropping stitches and that after a few rows things would be fine. Maybe try this, , Cast on what ever style you wish to use and maybe about 60 stitches WITH WASTE YARN. Hang several weights, one on each end and one in the center. Thread the carriage, and slowly go to the Left and in the mean time, above the carriage, use your free hand to make sure the thread is taunt. (not ripping tight, but taunt) Lightly hold it and see if it does the same thing. Now after it settles down, (you said it knitted okay after so many rows) with the junky rows of waste yarn still on the machine, run a row of ravel cord and then RE-cast on with a better yarn In front of those loops. See if you can continue to knit without dropped stitches and loops. 

It just might be the tension unit needs replacing. Or something as simple as my above try.


----------



## MKDesigner (Jan 27, 2014)

I had another thought ... if the sinker plate is not on properly, even though it glides across the bed, it can cause stitches to not form correctly and they can drop off machines. At least it's that way with the Brother machines. 
Marge


----------



## dorarudin (Jun 15, 2014)

HAPPY HAPPY DAnce Thank ALL of you i took and tryed again for the hundred time following and reading , its kntting no stitches dropp *Cross Fingers : now i need to check out the cards and the intarsia carriage but first i am going to knit a couple panels and stuff and make pillows for grand babys if Yall were here i would hug each and every one of you THanks so so much and thanks for not letting me give up


----------



## LucieB (Jul 4, 2016)

Yippppeeeee!!! So pleased for you! Can't wait to see pics of your pillows.


----------



## dorarudin (Jun 15, 2014)

this is what i have playing and getting it right now i have to remeber how to set up the punch cards


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

I am very happy for you Dora.
Baby things are nicer knit on a standard and the 360 is a dependable, hard working machine.


----------



## dorarudin (Jun 15, 2014)

i could not have done it without all of you wonderful KPers helping and encouraging me to keep trying and not give up and all the wonderful hints and tips


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

What do you think was causing your problems in the first place? It would be nice to know this so that the same info can be past on to others in the future.
I see that you are knitting from a hand knitters ball of yarn. Although now you aren't having problems usually this yarn has to be re-wound on a wool winder and knit from the center of the ball that is made by a wool winder.


----------



## dorarudin (Jun 15, 2014)

i never could get it to cast on until i used the ewrap , my son had to tighten up a lever on the side , it was working out of place so we think that might have caused it to drop and skip stitches , yes it was hand knitters yarn i used , i had some 12/24 but everytime i use it it would break into pieces so i took my hand and pulled at it in different places its like the yarn is dry rotted or something really brittle so a cone of yarn that isn't going to work, anyways now that i have it going i have to order new yarn , we also added weight as suggested on bought sides and in the middle i also held the yarn as i did my first rows so it could of been as you all suggested to much slack in yarn , i know its not muchhelp just trying to remember all we did Son was helping  i usually do wind my yarn i just was working on getting the machine going and didnt wind this yet


----------



## MKDesigner (Jan 27, 2014)

So happy you got it to knit YAY YOU!! Re: brittle yarn. Put in a plastic bag and stick it in the freezer for a day or two. It may just need that little bit of moisture. 
Marge


----------



## fiberfling (Feb 25, 2016)

Yea


----------



## MaryAnneCutler (Jul 31, 2013)

????just might be the tension unit needs replacing.
Or,
Just the spring in the upper tention unit (dial)
Or,
Perhaps the yarn is not threaded in the tensioning unit correctly. On the Studio products there is a distinct CLICK when threading through the unit.

Mary Anne


----------

